# Sony Ericson / Bluetooth phone [SOLVED]

## HeXiLeD

(related to Sony Ericson / USB phone)

I dont know if my questions are appropriated here or not but here it goes.

I just got my 7th cellphone today ( yes 7th... for some reason  they kinda have accidents after a while with me)

so bellow i present you my gay phone for the next 6 to 12 months

http://phone.mobile9.com/img/sony-ericsson-z520-3.jpg

http://www.gsmarena.com/sony_ericsson_z520-1202.php

It features a bunch of interesting things (mostly "flashy flashy") but also blue tooth.

I never used bluetooth before so i have no idea about it for linux.

Some questions:

Kernel support ? is it a general driver or a specific one ?

Software ? anything really needed or what do you guys recommend .

Is anyone around  that also uses this phone with linux ?

It also has infra red. can  it work with linux in any way ?

And the usb ? i guess i can access its memory  by usb right ? but does it work with *nix ?

What drivers do i need ?

Second part o my questions:

Probably not the best place to ask. but when i bought it they told me that it can be easly unlocked to work in other continents and 'sims' .

Any recommendations ?

----------

## guduri

For that phone you are much better of using the windows software provided by Sony. If you have to use linux then there is kernel support for blue tooth and you can use either gnome or kde bluetooth integration suites.

You can get that phone unlocked. If your provider is Cingular then they do unlock it after you own the phone for 3 months. Otherwise there are numerous unlocking places. Just google z520 unlocking.

----------

## HeXiLeD

About the bluetooth  i found usefull stuff so far:

www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_setup_Bluetooth

www.holtmann.org/linux/bluetooth

Should  i go for a pci bluetooth card or a usb one ?

PCI

USB

i know  thatbeing usb at least it has the advantages of being able to be used in any other computer; but how about the support ?

what is best supported? or is it the same ?

I also checked the kernel  for driver suport :

```

< >  Bluetooth subsystem support  --->

  --- Bluetooth subsystem support

       < >   L2CAP protocol support 

       < >   SCO links support 

       Bluetooth device drivers  ---> 

              < > HCI USB driver 

              < > HCI UART driver               

              < > HCI BCM203x USB driver 

              < > HCI BPA10x USB driver 

              < > HCI BlueFRITZ! USB driver

              < > HCI VHCI (Virtual HCI device) driver
```

Is this only related to the kind of bluetooth hardware that i decided  to install ?

I mean .. are these  the only supported drivers  up to the moment  and i should buy  the bluetooth device according to them or are they generic for any bluetooth device?

as for software  i checked what was recommended:

From gnome:

http://usefulinc.com/software/gnome-bluetooth

From kde:

http://kde-bluetooth.sourceforge.net

Both seem very nice. kde even more nice.

However they have to much dependencies and being me a fluxbox user i would like to avoid gnome or kde stuff as much as possible.

So i am asking if anyone knows of any other software  that might be able to do the same kind or work. If not i guess  i will have to choose one of these 2.

As for using windows software with windows... well.. if i get the usb bluetooth device can anyone confirm if it will work under vmware ?

And how about the pci bluetooth device under vmware ?

Its good to know how far we can go with this .

----------

## guduri

If you dont want to go to GNOME or KDE and remain within fluxbox then there is not much you can do. You can have the command line tools and may be get a listing of files from your phone and possibly upload. I was successful in getting a listing but have not tried uploading. Maybe you will have some luck.

P.S. : I have a usb blue tooth dongle

----------

## eldacar

I a usb-bluetooth dongle which I have used with all my SE mobiles(T610, Z1010 and W800) with great success. Since I am a KDE-user I have used the kde-proggs to communicate and it works like a charm.

----------

## HeXiLeD

eldacar & guduri could you post your usb-bluetooth dongle brand and model ?

----------

## guduri

 *Blue-Steel wrote:*   

> eldacar & guduri could you post your usb-bluetooth dongle brand and model ?

 

Mine is Trendware TBW-101UB.

----------

## HeXiLeD

Related http://home.tiscali.be/philipa/p900.html for SonyEricsson P900

----------

## HeXiLeD

Guides : 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/bluetooth-guide.xml

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_mobile_phone%2C_Bluetooth_and_GNOME

http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_setup_Bluetooth

BlueTooth adapter:

http://www.msi.com/index.php?func=proddesc&maincat_no=131&prod_no=101

From this list : http://www.holtmann.org/linux/bluetooth/features.html i dont see my bluetooth model/chipset there but the kernel seems to have the driver (HCI BCM203x USB)

system : Gentoo Base System version 1.6.14 on Intel EMT 64bit

kernel support 

```

 <*> Support for Host-side USB                                                                                          

 [*]   USB device filesystem                                                

<M>   EHCI HCD (USB 2.0) support                                                                                                                             <M>   OHCI HCD support                                                                                             

<M>   UHCI HCD (most Intel and VIA) suppor<M> USB Human Interface Device (full HID) support   

 [*]   HID input layer support  

 [*]   /dev/hiddev raw HID device support      t 

--- Networking support 

 <*>   Bluetooth subsystem support 

 --- Bluetooth subsystem support                                                                         

 <*>   L2CAP protocol support                                                                            

 <*>   SCO links support                                                                                 

 <*>   RFCOMM protocol support 

 [*]     RFCOMM TTY support                                                                              

 <*>   BNEP protocol support                                                                             

 [*]     Multicast filter support                                                                        

 [*]     Protocol filter support                                                                         

 <*>   HIDP protocol support                                                                             

                                                                                                                                                 Bluetooth device drivers  ---> 

 <M> HCI USB driver                                                                                        

 [*]   SCO (voice) support                                                                                                                                                                   <*> HCI BCM203x USB driver                                                                                                 

 <*> HCI VHCI (Virtual HCI device) driver                                                                  

```

note : HCI BCM203x USB driver  is the driver for this bluetooth chipset

Installed packages

```
# /etc/portage/package.keywords

net-wireless/gnome-bluetooth ~amd64

net-wireless/bluez-libs ~amd64

net-wireless/libbtctl ~amd64

net-wireless/bluez-bluefw ~amd64

net-wireless/bluez-utils ~amd64

net-wireless/bluez-hciemu x86

net-wireless/bluez-hcidump ~amd64

net-wireless/bluez-firmware x86

app-mobilephone/obexftp ~amd64

app-mobilephone/openobex-apps ~amd64

dev-libs/openobex ~amd64
```

/etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf

```
#

# HCI daemon configuration file.

#

# HCId options

options {

        # Automatically initialize new devices

        autoinit yes;

        # Security Manager mode

        #   none - Security manager disabled

        #   auto - Use local PIN for incoming connections

        #   user - Always ask user for a PIN

        #

        security user;

        # Pairing mode

        #   none  - Pairing disabled

        #   multi - Allow pairing with already paired devices

        #   once  - Pair once and deny successive attempts

        pairing multi;

        # PIN helper

        pin_helper /usr/bin/bluepin;

        # D-Bus PIN helper

        #dbus_pin_helper;

}

# Default settings for HCI devices

device {

        # Local device name

        #   %d - device id

        #   %h - host name

        name "%h";

# Local device class

        class 0x520204

        # Default packet type

        #pkt_type DH1,DM1,HV1;

        # Inquiry and Page scan

        iscan enable; pscan enable;

        # Default link mode

        #   none   - no specific policy

        #   accept - always accept incoming connections

        #   master - become master on incoming connections,

        #            deny role switch on outgoing connections

        lm accept;

        # Default link policy

        #   none    - no specific policy

        #   rswitch - allow role switch

        #   hold    - allow hold mode

        #   sniff   - allow sniff mode

        #   park    - allow park mode

        lp rswitch,hold,sniff,park;

        # Authentication and Encryption (Security Mode 3)

        #auth enable;

        #encrypt enable;

}

```

# dmesg 

```
gentrix usb 4-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 7

hcid[1066]: HCI dev 0 registered

hcid[1066]: Registering DBUS Path: /org/bluez/Device/hci0

hcid[1066]: HCI dev 0 up

hcid[1066]: Starting security manager 0

hcid[1066]: Registering DBUS Path: /org/bluez/Manager/default/Controller

hcid[1066]: Registering DBUS Path: /org/bluez/Manager/hci0/Controller
```

# lsusb

```
Bus 004 Device 007: ID 0a5c:2101 Broadcom Corp.
```

Starting bluetooth

```
# /etc/init.d/bluetooth start

 * Starting Bluetooth ...

 *     Starting rfcomm ...    [ ok ]

 *     Starting  sdpd ...       [ ok ]

 *     Starting hcid ...         [ ok ] 
```

# cat /proc/bus/usb/devices | grep -e^[TPD] | grep -e Cls=e0 -B1 -A1

```
T:  Bus=04 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=01 Cnt=01 Dev#=  8 Spd=12  MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=e0(unk. ) Sub=01 Prot=01 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=0a5c ProdID=2101 Rev= 0.00
```

# hciconfig

```
hci0:   Type: USB

        BD Address: 00:02:72:CD:2F:AB ACL MTU: 1017:8 SCO MTU: 64:0

        UP RUNNING PSCAN ISCAN

        RX bytes:149 acl:0 sco:0 events:21 errors:0

        TX bytes:593 acl:0 sco:0 commands:21 errors:0

```

# hcisecfilter

```
Type mask:        { 0x10 }

Event mask:       { 0x1000d9fe, 0x0000b00c }

OGF_LINK_CTL:     { 0xbe000006, 0x00000001, 0x000000, 0x00 }

OGF_LINK_POLICY:  { 0x00005200, 0x00000000, 0x000000, 0x00 }

OGF_HOST_CTL:     { 0xaab00200, 0x2b402aaa, 0x020154, 0x00 }

OGF_INFO_PARAM:   { 0x000002be, 0x00000000, 0x000000, 0x00 }

OGF_STATUS_PARAM: { 0x000000ea, 0x00000000, 0x000000, 0x00 }

```

# hcitool inq

```
Inquiring ...

        00:16:20:92:CD:89       clock offset: 0x752a    class: 0x520204
```

# hciconfig -a

```
hci0:   Type: USB

        BD Address: 00:02:72:CD:2F:AB ACL MTU: 1017:8 SCO MTU: 64:0

        UP RUNNING PSCAN ISCAN

        RX bytes:328 acl:0 sco:0 events:33 errors:0

        TX bytes:601 acl:0 sco:0 commands:22 errors:0

        Features: 0xff 0xff 0x8d 0xfe 0x9b 0xf9 0x00 0x80

        Packet type: DM1 DM3 DM5 DH1 DH3 DH5 HV1 HV2 HV3

        Link policy: RSWITCH HOLD SNIFF PARK

        Link mode: SLAVE ACCEPT

        Name: '(genbox) (0)'

        Class: 0x520204

        Service Classes: Networking, Object Transfer, Telephony

        Device Class: Phone, Cellular

        HCI Ver: 2.0 (0x3) HCI Rev: 0x200a LMP Ver: 2.0 (0x3) LMP Subver: 0x4127

        Manufacturer: Broadcom Corporation (15)
```

# l2ping 00:16:20:92:CD:89

```
Ping: 00:16:20:92:CD:89 from 00:02:72:CD:2F:AB (data size 44) ...

44 bytes from 00:16:20:92:CD:89 id 0 time 73.89ms

44 bytes from 00:16:20:92:CD:89 id 1 time 49.77ms

44 bytes from 00:16:20:92:CD:89 id 2 time 31.16ms
```

Issues, doubts, questions, conclusions :

After all this i have started to test  the bluetooth.

Q1: so far  gentoo seems to support  my bluetooth. can anyone with more experience in the field confirm that, or if i am missing anything ?

Under Vmware with windows 2003  i am able to load it and use it fully with no restrictions.

With just gentoo am i am having a bit of trouble and maybe you guys can help me .

From gentoo 's side i am able to find my cellphone:

# hcitool scan

```
Scanning ...

        00:16:20:92:CD:89       cell
```

and from the cellphone side i am also able to detect gentoo.

however when  i check on the cellphone for 'available services' with gentoo bluetooth i get either 'no local services suported' or only 'object push'

(for some reason i dont see 'file transfer available')

Q2: what am i missing here? 

When  i try to connect to my phone using obexftp i get :

```
$ obexftp -b cell -l

Scanning ...

Using   00:16:20:92:CD:89       cell

Browsing 00:16:20:92:CD:89 ...

Channel: 6

Connecting...done

Receiving "(null)"... <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>

<!DOCTYPE folder-listing SYSTEM "obex-folder-listing.dtd">

<!--

 XML Coder, Sep 28 2005, 15:47:50, (C) 2001 Sony Ericsson Mobile Communications AB

-->

<folder-listing version="1.0"><folder name="Pictures"/>

<folder name="Ringtunes"/>

<folder name="Themes"/>

<folder name="Videos"/>

<folder name="Other"/>

</folder-listing>

done

Disconnecting...done
```

Q3: is it suppose to be like this and disconnect right after it gets the list ?

 I also tried other obexftp connect options and they CRASH the phone completely.

The only way to get it on after that is to remove the batery for a few seconds and then power it up again.( i found this to be funny)

I also installed the gnome bluetooth software but when  i start it i get :

```
$ gnome-bluetooth-manager

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.4/site-packages/gnomebt/manager.py", line 36, in ?

    from gnomebt import iconlist, controller, hig_alert

ImportError: libopenobex-1.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```

Other times the GUI appers but when  i try to scan  i either dont get anything  or i just libopenobex-1.0.so.0 errors.

Currently i have: dev-libs/openobex-1.2-r1 and ObexFTP 0.19.

```
/usr/lib64/python2.4/site-packages/gnomebt/manager.py", line 36 is:

from gnomebt import iconlist, controller, hig_alert

```

Q4: how can i fix this error ?

I keep wondering if i still i lack any hardware support since usbview shows me the bluetooth adapter in RED. (usually that kinda tells me that something is failing)

screenshot

Q5: am i still missing some hardware support ?

Any help is welcome

----------

## HeXiLeD

```
*  net-wireless/bluez-kernel [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 2.3

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 169 kB

      Homepage:      http://bluez.sourceforge.net/

      Description:   bluetooth kernel drivers

      License:       GPL-2
```

Is it worth to use it insted of the kernel support ?

Are the improvements better ? Any Recomendations ?

----------

## Kuhndog86

I know this is an old post, but in case you haven't figured it out yet "object push" is the same as file transfer.  You can only push files from one device to the other though.

----------

## lysergicacid

 *guduri wrote:*   

> If you dont want to go to GNOME or KDE and remain within fluxbox then there is not much you can do. You can have the command line tools and may be get a listing of files from your phone and possibly upload. I was successful in getting a listing but have not tried uploading. Maybe you will have some luck.
> 
> P.S. : I have a usb blue tooth dongle

 

there is a gui u can use that doesnt require gnome or kde  :Wink:  - OBEXFTP Front-end http://sourceforge.net/projects/obexftpfrontend/  i use it in fluxbox as no way would i install all the bloated crap for gnome and kde wen trying to keep it minimal :-/ know this post is old but never know it might still be of some use to someone  :Smile: 

----------

## HeXiLeD

http://sourceforge.net/projects/obexftpfrontend

5 stars and should be in portage !

http://dev.zuckschwerdt.org/openobex/wiki/SupportedPhonesSonyEricsson#SonyEricssonZ520x

This topic is solved for me

----------

## HeXiLeD

Gtk: for non kde/gnome users

```
*  net-wireless/blueman [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 1.10

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 839 kB

      Homepage:      http://blueman-project.org/

      Description:   GTK+ Bluetooth Manager, designed to be simple and intuitive for everyday bluetooth tasks.

      License:       GPL-3
```

----------

